# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  propagaçao na universidade

## Cesar Pinto

boas
em converça com um amigo fiquei a saber que a universidade de biologia no algarve vai-se iniciar nos estudos, propagaçao dos corais, e para poderem rentabilizar os gastos vao vender corais ao publico a preços inferiores ao que estamos abituados.
parece que já teem grande parte dos tanques montados, e das estruturas de apoio a estes estudos.
isto foi dito ao meu amigo ( funcionario de uma loja de aquariofilia) pelo dono da empresa que montou os sistemas ( tanques )
já alguem houvio falar sobre isto?
teem alguma ideia do que poderá ser?
alguem consegue confirmar se realmente é verdade?
visto haver biologos por aqui poderam ter conhecimentos para tentarem saber.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Cesar.

Vou tentar saber mais a cerca deste assunto já que dou-me bem com o Rui da Biotopo azul a loja perto da minha casa e ele até vem cá a minha casa amanha conheçer o meu sistema.
Vou-lhe perguntar a cerca disto já que ele se formou lá e vai lá com muita regularidade e de certeza deve saber de alguma coisa.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> em converça com um amigo fiquei a saber que a universidade de biologia no algarve vai-se iniciar nos estudos, propagaçao dos corais, e para poderem rentabilizar os gastos vao vender corais ao publico a preços inferiores ao que estamos abituados.


Oi Cesar.

Não é bem assim  :yb668:  
Vai haver sim uma propagação de corais mas para lhe retirar algo das suas células "insimas" ou algo parecido  :Admirado:  para estudo.
Pode haver um exedente sim mas será trocado ou vendido a um retalhista ,já que é uma instituição estatal não pode vender ao publico directamente sem uma licença para o efeito.

Este é um exelente projecto para ser acompanhado aqui pelo nosso forum já que tem tudo a haver do que se fala aqui.
Era bom que o companheiro Juca ou o Pedro Nuno Ferreira falasem com alguém da faculdade para partilhar algumas expriencias "as que não forem secretas é claro". :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rogério
desde já agradeço o teu interesse, afinal tenho alguma rasao pena nao ser tudo como pensava mas já é bom haver uns estudos a este nivel no nosso pais, e como tu disseste seria bom se podesse haver alguma partilha de experiencias de parte a parte ( reefforum ; universidade ) .

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Caso consiga entrar na faculdade o ano que vem, eu desvendo os segredos todos deles.  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Portanto desejem-me sorte. loooool

Abraço

----------

